# Shelf Ideas



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I just bought a new tv that I will mount on the wall in the bedroom. I have Directv service, so I need the box to change the channel, what would you do with the box? Would you build a shelf, or something else? I need some help with this. I have a smaller tv mounted on the wall in the office with a little shelf hanging from the wall underneath it that holds the directv box. I don't really care for this idea, but I will use it if I don't have any other option. 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I'd add an IR blaster to the thing and then mount it in the ceiling. I can't stand having boxes everywhere like that...


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Say Again*

Frank,
I Pm,ed this gentleman because i have the same problem, cable box is an eyesore. In your post you mentioned an IR blaster, could you explain what that is, i'm a little thin between the ears when it comes to things like that. When i installed a flat screen in our bedroom i didn't want all the wires visable so i went to circuit city and picked up what i needed to hide them in the wall. What i need to do now is hide the box. IR blaster:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

garryswf said:


> Frank,
> I Pm,ed this gentleman because i have the same problem, cable box is an eyesore. In your post you mentioned an IR blaster, could you explain what that is, i'm a little thin between the ears when it comes to things like that. When i installed a flat screen in our bedroom i didn't want all the wires visable so i went to circuit city and picked up what i needed to hide them in the wall. What i need to do now is hide the box. IR blaster:thumbsup:


Look at this link it's for a IR repeater or extender that changes the IR (Infer red) signal to a radio signal that can go though walls and doors. I prefer the ones that use your remote and a special battery with the transmitter in it. The ones that you need a new remote cost allot more.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nick,
The new issue of Wood magazine (Dec/Jan '09) has an article about building some nice pieces to hold flat screens. If I had a flatscreen for my bedroom, I would probably build what they show in the article. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I will give them a shot and see what I come up with.
Nick


----------



## MarceloC (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure what you ended up with....but, for future reference I have installed many boxed zip-tied to the back of the TV/bracket. Point the box down and most of the time you can bounce the IR signal off the wall. It's always worth a shot trying this method before cutting into a wall....or purchasing IR blasters and the like. What's a couple of zip-ties to ya... just my $0.02...


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

not exactly what you are looking for...
but this is in my living room..
I built it in 3 sections...
I plan on doing the same in my bedroom but only using the Center Section.
plus instead of shelves, I am building drawers
Sorry for the pictures...wife is mad that I didnt clean up a bit first.
if you notice the bottom, that is where the electrical outlet is, thats why you see a cord going to the christmas tree..
but all my cords are hidden behind the wood work but all components are easy to unplug and replug..so it might look complicated but it isnt really...and the direct tv box is right on the top shelf


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Gambrel, those shelves look great. I ended up buying a put together piece of junk that is about 5ft long and about 18" tall. I ran the hdmi cables through the wall, and I am installing a new recepticle behind the tv tomorrow to get rid of the power cord hanging on the wall.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Garryswf, I'm sorry I missed this post in my reminder emails somehow. An IR blaster is just an "extender" for the IR signal. They're normally used in conjunction with DIY TiVO type boxes but they do the work either way. Basically it takes the IR signal and extends it, with cables or whatever, so that you have at most a small wire visible and the "guts" of your system are somewhere hidden that IR wouldn't normally go to make your channel changes and what have you.

Here's an example: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_068RSIRCBL/Retrosound-IR-Extension-Cable.html?tp=2833


----------

